# IPDTI and Military Combatives



## terrylamar (Sep 10, 2008)

Do any of you have any knowledge or experience with the International Police Defensive Tactics Institute (IPDTI) or Military Combatives with Grandmaster Pellegrini's organization Defensive Services International, INC?

I am interested in becoming a Certified Instructor and am interested in hearing any feedback.


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 10, 2008)

If you have a chance to get to an IPDTI class do it. I have been certified in it for the past 3 years and just hosted a cert. course and got recertified. It is a 3 day course full of training. There is hands on and "class room" training. Each day is broken up in sections stand up, ground survial and anatomical targets. GP does the stand up, Master  David Rivas ground, and Master Mark Gridley the anatomical. The class room stuff is about laws and things like that. The great thing is the cert. is good for 3 years.
 The Military Combatives is new so I know anything about it.


----------



## terrylamar (Sep 10, 2008)

hapkenkido said:


> If you have a chance to get to an IPDTI class do it. I have been certified in it for the past 3 years and just hosted a cert. course and got recertified. It is a 3 day course full of training. There is hands on and "class room" training. Each day is broken up in sections stand up, ground survial and anatomical targets. GP does the stand up, Master David Rivas ground, and Master Mark Gridley the anatomical. The class room stuff is about laws and things like that. The great thing is the cert. is good for 3 years.
> The Military Combatives is new so I know anything about it.


 
I asked to be put on the IPDTI class list.  They will notify me when the next class is available.

I'm eligible for the Military Combatives also, so I'll give that a try.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 11, 2008)

Departmental guidelines are in place for just about every agency in the U.S. So this begs for this question; just what will a (3) year certificate from a 3 day seminar, exactly do for anybody? The vast majority of agency's don't encourage their people to look for outside training, they don't officially discourage folks either to my knowledge, but they still want you to focus on their directives. Now if whatever your being taught is in conflict with those directives, then they become a liability for you and your agency, so what has been accomplished? The use of force matrix has been established to protect agency's from litigations, but folks still manage to serve up law suits for "Police Brutality" even under these guidelines. We are trained to subdue and control, not beat the ever lovin crap out of somebody (as much as we'd like to and probably have on a few occasions), but we stayed within the confines of the matrix. I'll offer an example: you confront a knife welding perp. you order him to put down the knife and he dosen't, in fact he advances. In stead of using your weapon, you decide that your going to put some skills into play. You dislodge the knife with your night stick (old school - I know) and then he attempts a punch, which you gleefully intercept and go into an outside wrist throw. His wrist and elbow now become useless and his head becomes a basket ball as it bounces off the cement. If he dosen't die from his head being split open or his neck being broken, he then shows up in court with a cast, a neck brace and a bandaged head, looking like death warmed over and his lawyer has a smile all over his face because he can see that trip to the Bahamas he promised his wife. OK, enough of rant, I just can't see anything of real value coming from this.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not a LEO or interested in becoming an instructor, but are these classes open to the general public? I could handle a 3 day seminar in what seems like applied CH.


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 13, 2008)

No, they are not open to the general public. There are strick guidelines to be able to take the class.


----------

